# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Online pornography to be blocked in the UK, announces David Cameron

## Flagg

BBC News - Online pornography to be blocked by default, PM announces

Dont know how many of you guys know about this, but this bothers me.

Yes I look at porn. I'm sure most of us do, and im sure Cameron is spouting the "think of the children" line, but where will this end? Is this just the thin end of the wedge? 

You will need to contact your ISP provider if you want porn. Im also assuming this will mean handing over your personal details in the process. 

Ahh, Britain. It's like "THE" testing ground in the West, how far can you push a police state and still call it "DEMOCRACY".

----------


## Lunk1

I'd MOVE!

----------


## kronik420

you could always buy dvds..

----------


## austinite

Ridiculous. What's next? Where is the line drawn?

----------


## bdos

> Ridiculous. What's next? Where is the line drawn?


Well, over the naughty bits i guess

----------


## Java Man

Oh brother. As in Big Brother. They'll just push it further underground. That's what happens any time government tries to suppress something the people want. Few admit it, but I'd bet almost every man with internet access looks at 'porn'. It's the biggest segment of internet commerce - by a large margin.

Who gets to decide what constitutes 'porn'? The same people crying wolf? Every person asked will define porn differently. It's a moral line that has no business being dictated by a governing body. It's not like people are jerking off on public libraries. They do this in the privacy of the homes.

Hey, I have an idea. Lets just pretend sex doesn't exist and isn't a primal force just as powerful as hunger and the urge to sleep. Idiots. This will backfire.

----------


## Java Man

> Well, over the naughty bits i guess


Lol! Line drawn.  :Smilie:

----------


## BIGGUNSWANTED

Just move to the states  :Smilie:  everything is a go over here lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Back In Black

This means I'm gonna have to start having 'relations' with my other half again.

I believe China has slightly more Internet restrictions than we will have. I'm not sure it will get passed but it will be a travesty if it does.

----------


## krugerr

> This means I'm gonna have to start having 'relations' with my other half again.
> 
> I believe China has slightly more Internet restrictions than we will have. I'm not sure it will get passed but it will be a travesty if it does.


I believe china has everything monitored and they're restricted heavily on social networking sites.

----------


## Back In Black

> I believe china has everything monitored and they're restricted heavily on social networking sites.


I know mate, sarcasm rarely comes through in the written word but its normally the Americans that don't get it :Wink:

----------


## Flagg

Cameron also wants to get magazines like FHM banned or be put in plain covers because he considers it soft porn.

Didn't realise we were returning to the Victorian era.

----------


## BG

ThAnkfully someone is stepping up. On my phone I will elaborate more later.

----------


## SexySweetheart

looks like it's time to invest some money in porn mag stocks.

----------


## krugerr

> I know mate, sarcasm rarely comes through in the written word but its normally the Americans that don't get it


My bad! I was thinking "that's a funny statement BiB" lol. 

Fyi - I just checked, shemale midget porn is still accessible. Incase anyone was worried.

----------


## Flagg

> ThAnkfully someone is stepping up. On my phone I will elaborate more later.


I assume you think this is a good idea, BG? Im interested to hear your thoughts. 

However I dont think this has anything to do with porn at all and has everything to do with the Government telling us what is good for us. Cameron is also putting a kye-bosh on alcohol and he wants to impliment the same scheme for ciggarettes that Australia uses.

But hey, think of the children! We're too dumb to know what is good for us and what corrupts us!

Sarcasm aside, this is a slippery slope. What constitutes porn? What becomes illegal? What will be the next thing "banned" from the internet?

----------


## BG

Ok so my view on this is we have to do something about porn. I will admit I was heavy into porn before I found my faith and a little ways into it. As I learned more and more about the life I should be leading, I just couldnt bring myself to watch those girls anymore. First I felt bad, then finally it didnt turn me on anymore. I do understand your guys gripe with the government boundaries, but who else can do something about it?

We can all admit (I hope) that 90% of the young teen girls will regret doing porn when they fully mature. Many of them you can just see they dont want that guys 10" penis in their ass. Im saying that way not to be funny but to make a point. You can see they are being coarsest (sp?) through out the video. I would bet that these girls were talked into this over time by some fast talking guy that made the money sound so good and so much fun. They cant feel very pround afterwards.

Now my issue is that the internet made free porn so available, that if it weren't for the net SO many of these girls would not be doing it.....and they wouldn't starve because it was gone. I think all porn should have to be paid for and age ID required. This would create far less demand and then young teen girls wouldnt be sought after so much. Do you see what these pre-teens are doing up in their rooms with the skype thing?

As far as the problem with the girls doing it is desensitization. Now say when this girl grows up into a women and has children what will their boundaries be? Her 13 year old daughter comes home with a hickey, but its ok cause mom did porn at 18? When these girls become women what will their morals be? This is going to degrade generation after generation....the children are our future! 

Mankind is not going to progress positively unless moral values are brought back into family life. It started out with the influx of single parent families, gays being able to adopt and now the internet is going to be the final blow. Porn, social networks, internet predators and media....we will fail. Failure is to easy now, its at our finger tips. If you take a step back the net has its positives but they are far out weighed by the negatives. Its as small as people not going out anymore, just socializing on the computer, children bullying others online or as big as ordering escorts for sex off Craigs list ruining marriages, buying guns, learn how to make bombs, sites to find people to cheat with, kiddie porn......I could go on for days. This would be so available if it were not for the net. There has to be a line, can they draw I dont know, we will see.

Theres my 5 cents.

----------


## BG

I agree with the cigarettes also, they were designed to make you become addicted and destroy your body one way or another. With out their marketing nobody would smoke them, its just because they marketed so well to past generation that the coolness and addiction has been past on. Another thing children are prayed upon.

----------


## Flagg

The thing is, restricting access to online porn will not stop a child predator being a child predator. 

As much as an oxymoron as this may sound, I like to think I watch "tasteful" porn. I dont watch anything where it looks violent or where the woman is being abused against her will. 

I still think this is a slippery slope and the "think of the children" is a poor statement. If this goes ahead, video games and film will be next.

----------


## kelkel

> I know mate, sarcasm rarely comes through in the written word but its normally the Americans that don't get it


What?

----------


## BIGGUNSWANTED

> My bad! I was thinking "that's a funny statement BiB" lol.
> 
> Fyi - I just checked, shemale midget porn is still accessible. Incase anyone was worried.


OMG!!!! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## OnTheSauce

the government has no business being involved at all. none.

----------


## Bonaparte

You could still get around it with a VPN, so no big deal (although the concept is disturbing).

----------


## Matt

The problem here in the UK is that we allow our governments to shaft us, we only have ourselves to blame....

----------


## Honkey_Kong

I think you Brits should riot. Porn should be free and easily accessible. 

Blocking of pornography is blocking free speech. Who is David Cameron or anyone for that matter to decide what is or isn't pornographic? You cannot honestly call yourself a free country, if you do not have freedom of speech and expression.

----------


## KRH

When this happens I'll be ready with my VPN  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trevtrev

They know what's best for all of us.... I'm helpless to police myself and control my own actions without big government helping to guide me down the right path. Lol

----------


## Far from massive

Here is a simple idea.

Leave the unregulated internet ALONE.


This action is being driven mainly due to all the kids accessing the worst kinds of porn, this is because mainly they are immature boys watching it and they of course want to show they are big men and not intimidated by anything. So they watch Rocco or some other scumbag jam his 11 cock up some girls back door and then jam it into her mouth with a few smacks to the face to make sure she understands her role in the whole deal.

So now you got your 12-14 year old going out on a date with a kid who just spent an hour with his friends watching this shit and listening to gansta rap at the same time....Not a good thing!!!

The problem is no one wants to control their kids because they are too busy worrying about being perceived as cool parents.

Its a simple thing to have websites have the "option" to add a rating to their content. This would be much like the ones on TV shows and Movies where content rules would be laid out and need to be adhered to. The only difference being that it was an option not mandated. Now simply make browsers where they had the ability to use content rating. The rating could then be locked into the settings by the administrator so that anything on the net could be viewed or only that which met a certain rating.

This is easy to do and easy to enforce with the ability of electronic image scanning devices as well as the soccer moms desire to report violations (youtube, craigslist etc. has started using a report violations system and its very effective...to the extent they use it)

Now we get to the real problem....parents say they can not be expected to lock down a kids computer cause Joey's parents did not lock down his so how can they SIC

So now we are at the point where big brother wants to restrict our viewing of porn mainly due to our unwillingness as parents to parent to our (collectively) kids.

----------


## Far from massive

> When this happens I'll be ready with my VPN


My understanding of a VPN is that data is encrypted (by the sender) and decrypted (by the client) and usually travels through a "Tunnel" or dedicated pathway. So assuming this is correct you would be the "client" who is going to act as a "host" for your VPN. 


Some might suggest IP spoofing,

IP spoofing through various methods where you can disguise the sender or recipient. While this provides a small amount of anonymity it will not disguise the content of the packets so it would still be easy for big brother to sniff the packets and disallow them regardless of their origin or destination.

I mean I guess you could set-up your own store and forward system using both VPN and IP spoofing. But if Napster and others have shown us anything they have shown how easy any of these systems can be beat by someone with the resources of big brother.

----------


## Oki-Des

There would be a revolution if someone tried to take away my porn. Lol.

----------


## mockery

Online Porn has changed young peoples perception of what sex and romance is, it has a bigger impact then what any of you are willing to believe.

the flip side to this is The more the UK government tries to hide porn make it taboo etc etc. Better chances sex crimes will go up, It Appears that country's that are open about nudity and sexuality dont have the same reported rapes and other sex crimes as country's that try and sweep everything under the rug.

----------


## Brett N

You willl never control internet porn, you would have a better time winning the war on drugs. As a parent, be a parent. Police your kids activities. That's all you can do. 

As for getting porn for you or you and your spouse - VPN would work, ip spoofing is a joke. 

As long as there are torrents, there will be internet porn. Rent a cheap ass seedbox, download porn to seedbox from your favorite "private" tracker and send those encrypted packets to you from your seedbox. You will be jacking it in no time. Torrents...FTW!!

----------


## CMB

That is astonishing to me, here in the U.S. that would be an even bigger jaw dropping landmark. However, I do believe that it is probably for the best. There is damaged caused by porn even though we are ignorant to it - for now.

----------


## lovbyts

> The problem here in the UK is that we allow our governments to shaft us, we only have ourselves to blame....


Agreed, that's why we are fighting tooth and nail not to let our government (US) do the same with us by giving into the concept that the government knows what is best for us be it smoking, porn or free speech. It starts out little but it never stops unless we stop it.

You lost/gave away freedom of speech under the guise of if it's hurts someone then it's bad and not acceptable and you can be fined or jailed. As you can see they are not stopping there. Now it's not your speech under attach but it's also your vision, what you are allowed to look at or not.

It's going to get a lot worse before it will get better, if ever.

----------


## lovbyts

> You willl never control internet porn, you would have a better time winning the war on drugs. As a parent, be a parent. Police your kids activities. That's all you can do. 
> 
> As for getting porn for you or you and your spouse - VPN would work, ip spoofing is a joke. 
> 
> As long as there are torrents, there will be internet porn. Rent a cheap ass seedbox, download porn to seedbox from your favorite "private" tracker and send those encrypted packets to you from your seedbox. You will be jacking it in no time. Torrents...FTW!!


More information needed.  :Smilie:

----------


## NaturalUN

What the..... No way!!! They can't do this!!! no man will ever clear his internet browsing history ever again! It'll become a useless feature that's all I care about ..... Honest.  :Aajack:

----------


## Rwy

Kind of Ironic that Porn is being blocked on your end but most of the sites that upload illegal movies and sports come out of the UK

----------


## John Andrew

Pornography is illegal here in Thailand! World's capital for sexual liberty.

Maybe we prefer to do rather than look, when I was young I thought porn was great! The Net has made it so common and so often tasteless and crass that I often wish I was back in the good old days!

Good luck all, John

----------


## Lrodriguez

its not illegal in thailand... i live there

----------


## krask028

> gays being able to adopt


 Not to be a prick, but get real dude... If homosexuals want to adopt children it is none of your concern. The only thing that needs to be banned worldwide is organized religion. It causes more hate and death than anything else I'm familiar with. It IS a criminal organization... As if indoctrinating children into believing a fairy tale is any less sinister than porn being available on the internet...

----------


## Lrodriguez

I hate homophobes...

----------


## Chicagotarsier

It is an asset they cannot tax. Gov is nothing about the people but how much tax can be shuttled into private pockets.

However

It is called VPN (Virtual private network). 20 bucks a year and you get unfiltered access to everything. USA blocked the pirates bay...lol..yeah right. VPN away!

----------


## lovbyts

> It is an asset they cannot tax. Gov is nothing about the people but how much tax can be shuttled into private pockets.
> 
> However
> 
> It is called VPN (Virtual private network). 20 bucks a year and you get unfiltered access to everything. USA blocked the pirates bay...lol..yeah right. VPN away!


Curios what VPN you use. I have been looking into it but the more I read the more confusing/choices there are.

----------


## davesah1

> Curios what VPN you use. I have been looking into it but the more I read the more confusing/choices there are.


Private Internet Access works fine for me. 6$ a month. Very easy to use and you can constantly change your IP if your really paranoid. I'm chillin in Chicago right now  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Chicagotarsier

privateinternetaccess

Honestly they all use the same service and piggyback on existing servers. I use this for getting to stuff outside a contry's firewall.

I do business and have offices in 5 countries. Each office has a Cisco VPN device and I do not go through browsers or other peoples equipment for the security. Anyone doing business would be wise to do the same in this day and age of snooping.




> Curios what VPN you use. I have been looking into it but the more I read the more confusing/choices there are.

----------


## spillybob

this is silly.

----------


## bass

I watched porn in my younger days and didn't think much of it, but as I got older I find it offensive and disgusting as to how they portray sex and women. however, I am against any movement to block any free speech and yes including porn. having said that I think pornography should not be easily available to kids. can you imagine kids watching rape, incest, wife/husband cheating, child abuse, etc... they'll grow up thinking this is how life is!

----------


## davesah1

> I watched porn in my younger days and didn't think much of it, but as I got older I find it offensive and disgusting as to how they portray sex and women. however, I am against any movement to block any free speech and yes including porn. having said that I think pornography should not be easily available to kids. can you imagine kids watching rape, incest, wife/husband cheating, child abuse, etc... they'll grow up thinking this is how life is!


But what about grand theft auto 5 and other video games of that nature and graphic movies? I don't think kids are as stupidly impressionable as people think. At least not at the age when they start whacking it to porn. Hopefully their parents instill that child abuse and incest is not OK at some point rather than porn dictating that.

----------


## bass

Dave, I have 10 kids, trust me when I say they can easily be influenced by what they see and hear.

----------


## davesah1

> Dave, I have 10 kids, trust me when I say they can easily be influenced by what they see and hear.


touche bass.

I was never one those kids so sorry for the bias. I think the biggest influence on kids are their peers tho, especially close friends.

----------


## bass

^^^ not all kids are the same, you simply were lucky/wise not to be influenced by what you see/hear.

----------


## Black

If people are influenced by unrealistic things, that's their problem, not mine.

So many things in this world are already censored or federally monitored because of stupid people. If you can't tell right from wrong, you have no business playing this game of life.

----------


## jesse4466

Scary. Only parents should control this for those under 18. Govt needs to back off.

----------


## CanisLupus

Soon there won't be a more free country to move to, anyway. They all think we need a nanny.

----------


## davidtheman100

lol..

----------


## davidtheman100

Serial killers are heavily influenced by hardcore porn. It's everywhere. Who cares if you can't get your rocks off watching sum Milf get pounded anymore? Get a GF. A free country has NOTHING to do with whether you can watch porn or not. Hate when people use that line everytime a new law gets passed. With that said, i'm proud to be an American.

----------


## lovbyts

> *Serial killers are heavily influenced by hardcore porn. It's everywhere*. Who cares if you can't get your rocks off watching sum Milf get pounded anymore? Get a GF. A free country has NOTHING to do with whether you can watch porn or not. Hate when people use that line everytime a new law gets passed. With that said, i'm proud to be an American.


Were there serial killers before the day of porn? I am pretty sure there was no porn back in the day of jack the ripper or Herman Webster Mudgett.

----------


## davidtheman100

> Were there serial killers before the day of porn? I am pretty sure there was no porn back in the day of jack the ripper or Herman Webster Mudgett.



There are more now, and now they're worse. Now what Jack The Ripper did is dwarfed by what 20 year olds do at their college bc they've never been laid before and the only shit they've ever seen is unrealistically depicted pornography. People like Jeffrey Dahmer and Ted Bundy also heavily influenced by porn. Of corse there are still cases of non-porn related killings but that goes without saying.

----------


## CanisLupus

Respectfully... this is a stupid conversation.

If you don't like something. Don't do it. As long as it's not infringing on someone else's right to make that decision, it should be your right to chose. If you try to take the right to make that decision away from someone else, you are limiting their freedom or liberty.

Does murder break this rule? Sure. You have the right to decide whether you live or die.
Does rape? Yep.
Making Porn? No. Adult participants in porn made an adult decision, for whatever reasons they have, to make porn.
Watching porn? No. If anything it takes away some of the control that the opposite sex may have over you. It may warp your perspective, but once again, who the F are you to make that decision for me?

How about the right to reproduce. What if I told you, that you have a genetic predisposition toward violence (or baldness, or your IQ is too low, or you are too short, etc), so you will not be allowed to have children. It's for the greater good of the human race, of course. Future generations will thank you. That would be taking away your freedom, and your chance to live just like everyone else. How is this so hard to understand?

If you think someone should be making all of these decisions for you, then who do you think is wise enough to make them? A king or queen? The general population? Two wolves and a sheep vote on what's for dinner...

Follow the simple rule above, and there will be freedom, anything less is ... well ... less freedom. You cannot prevent serial killers. Psychopaths will be born regardless. History is littered with mass murderers. Many of them became leaders, not because of their ability to lead, but because of how far they would go to maintain power. Look at the warlords in Africa today. Mass murderers. Is it because they watch porn?




> People like Jeffrey Dahmer and Ted Bundy also heavily influenced by porn. Of corse there are still cases of non-porn related killings but that goes without saying.


This is a deductive fallacy.

When Dahmer was asked what motivated him he said "Heavy drinking, pornography, and masturbation". Why not focus on the drinking and masturbation? Could they occur without porn? Sure. Was he a sick bastard, or a normal dude that would have went his whole life without killing someone until he encountered pornography? Maybe he was desensitized by it. Without porn, the sight of a bare ankle might have set him off. Hell, I remember when I could fap at a picture of Olivia Newton John in a sports bra, or images in my mind (I can still pull that off, at least, no pun intended). Can you ban mental imagery?

For that matter, can you really ban porn? There really was no "before porn" like you say.
This image depicts rock carvings over 1000 years old:
Attachment 153237

The oldest known depiction of sexual acts is around 40,000 years old. If anything you should be trying to blame the entire history of humanity on porn, not recent serial killings.

Banning porn only forces it to become black market, and drives up the price and limits access to the extremely wealthy, and criminalizes human curiosity. The human body once again becomes taboo and mysterious. To flash an ankle would be considered a sex act. The high price of porn would encourage human slavery and trafficking, as an entire criminal industry would form around it, just as it has done with the drug cartels.

I could go on... but why? Just because someone can't decide to stop touching themselves, they don't get to take away my rights to make my own decisions.

----------


## davidtheman100

> This is a stupid conversation. If you don't like something. Don't do it. As long as it's not infringing on someone else's right to make that decision, it should be your right to chose. If you try to take the right to make that decision away from someone else, you are limiting their freedom or liberty.
> 
> Does murder break this rule? Sure. You have the right to decide whether you live or die.
> Does rape? Yep.
> 
> Making Porn? No. Adult participants in porn made an adult decision, for whatever reasons they have, to make porn.
> Watching porn? No. If anything it takes away some of the control that the opposite sex may have over you. It may warp your perspective, but once again, who the F are you to make that decision for me?
> 
> How about the right to reproduce. What if I told you, that you have a genetic predisposition toward violence (or baldness, or your IQ is too low, or you are too short, etc), so you will not be allowed to have children. It's for the greater good of the human race, of course. Future generations will thank you. That would be taking away your freedom, and your chance to live just like everyone else. How is this so hard to understand?
> ...


I'm saying correlation without causation. You haven't said anything that hasn't already been answered. I already said that it goes without saying that there are other categories and motives behind murder and killings. I think it's safe to say that pornography obsessed killers differ a little bit from the warlords of Africa, wouldn't you?

If i look at it from your perspective, you listed all these things using YOUR OPINION. In that case, what right are you have to say what's okay to use, and what isn't? When there are testimonials that can prove that hardcore pornography is a huge 
detriment in many cases for people and causes them to do killings. The proof is in the incidents. Do you need porn? 

Let's look at the big picture. You were born and fed when you've done nothing to earn that food. The sidewalks you walk on every single day outside of your house aren't owned by you. You got a free education that you weren't entitled to. Instead having a survival of a fittest world where you would have been dead as an infant, you were brought up into the world and given opportunities other people don't have. So when you start to mention how people don't have a right to say what's what and state their opinions and feel like you have a right to dictate what laws should apply where and that you can justify the cause and affect, realize that you're being condescending.

----------


## CanisLupus

You missed the entire point. Is it my opinion that murder hurts the victim, or infringes on their rights? Or is that a fact?

Do I need porn? Do you need to be able to blow this garbage everywhere? No. It's a right. You can express yourself no matter how idiotic your opinions might be. Let's take away everything you don't need, starting with your phone and computer. Slaves and prisoners are given everything they need. Based on what you're saying, they shouldn't complain about their lack of freedom, because do the really NEED it? I mean, they're getting FED, and HOUSED. They just need to shut up and be happy with what they're given, by whoever decides they need it.

Do I need sidewalks? NO. Did I ask for sidewalks? No. Did I PAY FOR sidewalks. YES. Tha man gave me sidewalks, so I should just be know my place and be assured that he knows what's best for me. That's what I'm hearing.

----------


## CanisLupus

> Let's look at the big picture. You were born and fed when you've done nothing to earn that food. [...] You got a free education that you weren't entitled to. Instead having a survival of a fittest world where you would have been dead as an infant, you were brought up into the world and given opportunities other people don't have.


My parents fed me. Nobody gave it to them. They worked 60 - 70 hours a week to provide for our family. All with no more than a 9th grade education. They started with nothing, and built a successful business. They also paid in thousands a year in property taxes, which paid for the school I went to. I tried to go to another school, out of my district (but actually closer), and they wanted several thousand dollars a year tuition in the early 80's for me to attend. Nothing free about that. If anything, they are STILL paying the same property taxes (Many times more, really), and they are in their 70's. They've surely paid for my education a hundred times over by now. This is where you get your "free" education, I'm sure. You just haven't figured out how the world works yet. Hopefully you're young, and you have time to. If not... I can't help you.

Edit:
The more I think about it, everything you're saying sounds like it's coming directly from a fully indoctrinated college student. I'm betting your in, say, third year? Most of your professors have a very warped view of the world. You'll get out and learn to think for yourself eventually. Start your own business. You'll see how frustrating it is for everyone to assume that what you have worked so hard to accomplish should belong to them. Remember .... "You didn't build that" when your well-payed employees are bailing out on you at 4pm and you're still there until midnight trying to make sure your business stays profitable. You won't be saying "other people made that happen". Guarantee it.

----------


## treant

> Ok so my view on this is we have to do something about porn. I will admit I was heavy into porn before I found my faith and a little ways into it. As I learned more and more about the life I should be leading, I just couldnt bring myself to watch those girls anymore. First I felt bad, then finally it didnt turn me on anymore. I do understand your guys gripe with the government boundaries, but who else can do something about it?
> 
> We can all admit (I hope) that 90% of the young teen girls will regret doing porn when they fully mature. Many of them you can just see they dont want that guys 10" penis in their ass. Im saying that way not to be funny but to make a point. You can see they are being coarsest (sp?) through out the video. I would bet that these girls were talked into this over time by some fast talking guy that made the money sound so good and so much fun. They cant feel very pround afterwards.
> 
> Now my issue is that the internet made free porn so available, that if it weren't for the net SO many of these girls would not be doing it.....and they wouldn't starve because it was gone. I think all porn should have to be paid for and age ID required. This would create far less demand and then young teen girls wouldnt be sought after so much. Do you see what these pre-teens are doing up in their rooms with the skype thing?
> 
> As far as the problem with the girls doing it is desensitization. Now say when this girl grows up into a women and has children what will their boundaries be? Her 13 year old daughter comes home with a hickey, but its ok cause mom did porn at 18? When these girls become women what will their morals be? This is going to degrade generation after generation....the children are our future! 
> 
> Mankind is not going to progress positively unless moral values are brought back into family life. It started out with the influx of single parent families, gays being able to adopt and now the internet is going to be the final blow. Porn, social networks, internet predators and media....we will fail. Failure is to easy now, its at our finger tips. If you take a step back the net has its positives but they are far out weighed by the negatives. Its as small as people not going out anymore, just socializing on the computer, children bullying others online or as big as ordering escorts for sex off Craigs list ruining marriages, buying guns, learn how to make bombs, sites to find people to cheat with, kiddie porn......I could go on for days. This would be so available if it were not for the net. There has to be a line, can they draw I dont know, we will see.
> ...



I think the real problem with porn is a bit different then you suggest. First, I don't think it's as much of a problem for the women as you do. I am guessing that they were prostitutes to begin with.. so their line of work would be pretty similar regardless..

Secondly, it's more about addiction and the effect it has on our minds.. and the fact it wastes our time.. Porn kinda slips in these like.. things that we've never seen or experienced before, and some of those things are pretty ****ed up, in that way it can cause a strange moral slide into some ****ed up territory.

It can be utilized as a tool to control people. to alter the way they think.. and to make them waste their time.. it is for these reasons I think its not very good.

The whole 'morals going to shit thing' is a bit overblown.. By and large peoples morals are pretty good.. I meet good decent people everywhere of all faiths (and many of none). 

I question things more like.. people deciding to go to war over bullshit reasons because they believe their politicians.. that is more prevalent than any sort of moral decay..

----------


## treant

> Let's look at the big picture. You were born and fed when you've done nothing to earn that food. The sidewalks you walk on every single day outside of your house aren't owned by you. You got a free education that you weren't entitled to. Instead having a survival of a fittest world where you would have been dead as an infant, you were brought up into the world and given opportunities other people don't have. So when you start to mention how people don't have a right to say what's what and state their opinions and feel like you have a right to dictate what laws should apply where and that you can justify the cause and affect, realize that you're being condescending.


 I dont know bout you, but I was a pretty rugged little ****er, I would have been alright in a survival of the fittest lord of the flies childhood :P 

but anyways back to being serious: 

All that shit about how being a member of society gives us things, yeah it does.. So ? 

There's no logical connection between that fact and laying down and saying that these rules are OK or that we don't have the right to fight to hang on to every inch of freedom that we have..
If we stop pushing back and saying that there are freedoms that we won't give up.. then we will be slaves.. if we arent already..

I am not saying just Porn.. because that's kind of a shitty thing anyways, but its about rights... and freedom.. who is society to tell me what to do? If they want to bribe me with sidewalks and education they can shove that shit up their ass.

----------


## treant

> I think you Brits should riot. Porn should be free and easily accessible. 
> 
> Blocking of pornography is blocking free speech. Who is David Cameron or anyone for that matter to decide what is or isn't pornographic? You cannot honestly call yourself a free country, if you do not have freedom of speech and expression.



Okay look I agree it shouldn't be banned. But this whole freespeech thing.. people misuse THE **** outta that word.. Porn is NOT free speech. It's a ****ing picture of tits.. Free speech is being able to call the government out on its bullshit. Its being able to tell other workers to strike due to poor working conditions.. I'm sick of seeing people SHIT on free speech by calling it a bunch of inconsequential shit..

----------


## Simon1972

Britain- porn illegal- steroid legal
America- Porn legal- steroids illegal
Thailand- porn illegal- steroid legal
Austrlaia- Porn legal- steroids illegal

man o man- where will i live!!?

----------


## Synhax

wait this is not an onion story? i though Britain was a western democracy with freedom and liberty, what is happening to this world. Porn is an essential part of life, this calls for a revolution!

----------


## lovbyts

> Britain- porn illegal- steroid legal
> America- Porn legal- steroids illegal
> Thailand- porn illegal- steroid legal
> Austrlaia- Porn legal- steroids illegal
> 
> man o man- where will i live!!?


I choose Thailand. Saying porn is illegal there is like saying we are banning rain in Seattle. lol
Actually steroids are not legal in Thailand, they are just overlooked most of the time, just like porn.

I stayed at plenty of hotels that had lots of free porn channels. Have you seen the clubs in Pattaya or many other places??? lol

Japan porn is illegal also, not sure about steroids. What they consider porn though is intercourse. Just blur out the naughty bit while it's happening.

----------

